# Got her dirty!!!



## SULLI (Jun 12, 2010)

Started out real slow but got better as the night when on hit a may fly hatch and the gar were jusst floating aroung shot from 9 til 1am....The new boat did awsome fished great with zero malfunctions thinks shes gonna be a good un.....81 total


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 12, 2010)

what did you do with all them?


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 12, 2010)

good kill


----------



## Son (Jun 12, 2010)

Those should make good fertilizer.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for waking me up with the pic friday...or should I say saturday mornin!!!!!  Im glad to see your back in the game now. We'll have to go this comming up week sometime.


----------



## willholl79 (Jun 12, 2010)

Good work.  The boat looks awesome.  What lake did ya'll hit?


----------



## SULLI (Jun 12, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> what did you do with all them?



some body explain to me WHY this is always the first responce from some guy who doesn't bowfish????????????????????????????????????


----------



## SULLI (Jun 12, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> thanks for waking me up with the pic friday...or should I say saturday mornin!!!!!  Im glad to see your back in the game now. We'll have to go this comming up week sometime.



you should turn your phone off when you go to bed lol


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 12, 2010)

SULLI said:


> some body explain to me WHY this is always the first responce from some guy who doesn't bowfish????????????????????????????????????



so its just to brag about killin somthing.well hey i killed about 500 skeeters last night.will upload pics later


----------



## willholl79 (Jun 12, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> so its just to brag about killin somthing.well hey i killed about 500 skeeters last night.will upload pics later



Do a little research before you come on an open forum spouting off non-sense.  

First, bowfishing helps control trash/rough fish that otherwise go unchecked.  Most of the rough fish species are not native to our waters and impose on the breeding grounds of game fish.  

Second, responsible bowfisherman use/discard  our fish responsibly.   I have given fish to the less fortunate, used as coyote bait and fertilized gardens.  

Third, if any of the above offends you just cruise on by the bowfishing section of this forum.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 12, 2010)

willholl79 said:


> Do a little research before you come on an open forum spouting off non-sense.
> 
> First, bowfishing helps control trash/rough fish that otherwise go unchecked.  Most of the rough fish species are not native to our waters and impose on the breeding grounds of game fish.
> 
> ...


well said thank you.......


----------



## SULLI (Jun 12, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> so its just to brag about killin somthing.well hey i killed about 500 skeeters last night.will upload pics later



gotta love know it all people first off i never said what i did or didn't do with so for you to assume it was "just to brag" well really shows your inteligence or lack there of .. you really have no idea where these or any other fish go or are used for so why come off as a smart butt people love to find the negative in everything , but if it makes you feel better these fish will not be eating any more game fish and they are helping grow a very nice food plot as we speak and if it doesn't make you feel better well,,,,,,,,,,sorry


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 13, 2010)

SULLI said:


> , but if it makes you feel better these fish will not be eating any more game fish and they are helping grow a very nice food plot as we speak doesn't



Then maybe that should have been your first response when he asked. All he did was plainly ask what you did with them. Some people may have no idea what they are used for and attacking someone for asking doesn't help the sport any from my view.


----------



## ylhatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Then maybe that should have been your first response when he asked. All he did was plainly ask what you did with them. Some people may have no idea what they are used for and attacking someone for asking doesn't help the sport any from my view.


     i just asked,because i didnt know.i didnt think people eat them


----------



## SULLI (Jun 13, 2010)

Dustin Pate said:


> Then maybe that should have been your first response when he asked. All he did was plainly ask what you did with them. Some people may have no idea what they are used for and attacking someone for asking doesn't help the sport any from my view.



that was hardly an attack i simply asked why this was always the first question everytime someone posted a pic....if thats an attack then i guess this is the wrong forum for me ...


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> i just asked,because i didnt know.i didnt think people eat them



Actually, gar are very good tablefare... a pain to clean, but still I quite often clean a few of the bigger ones. 

I feel Sulli's pain though. Seems every time I read a post on bowfishing, someone is asking "What do you do with all those fish". Since they have never spent a night out bowfishing, they don't have a clue that 95% of the fish we see are "rough fish". It's funny to me that the 5% of the "game fish" we see in a night of bowfishing are enough for 99% of the rod and reel fishermen out there.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 13, 2010)

SULLI said:


> that was hardly an attack i simply asked why this was always the first question everytime someone posted a pic....if thats an attack then i guess this is the wrong forum for me ...




Feel free to keep posting. Just remember there are people on here that have no idea about the sport. All of those involved in it should do their best to explain all aspects of what is going on.


----------



## Gaducker (Jun 13, 2010)

ylhatch said:


> so its just to brag about killin somthing.well hey i killed about 500 skeeters last night.will upload pics later



You gettin the B&C skeeter mounted?  Sitting , flying standing???    All the fish I shoot go to the garden like the pilgrims did it,  Got some fine lookin tomatoe plants that had some carp planted under them.


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2010)

You are so right Dustin... just seems like we are on a no stopping merry-go-round sometimes.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 13, 2010)

i will again it was no attack he could have very easily said" he man good job looks fun by the way etc..." not just jump on here wanting to know where the fish went..... 99 times out of 100 when someone leads off with that statement it's bad news....there are better ways to learn how to disspose of fish then to ask that  ?? right off the bad bowfishermen for the most part do what they can police our sport and try not cause problems when we go but no matter what we do somebody tries to spoil the party every single time and until you try to perticipate in a sport where everybody is on your back all the tim e you have no idea


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 13, 2010)

Shoot first .............ask questions later!


----------



## SULLI (Jun 13, 2010)

when you wanta go jess?????


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 13, 2010)

SULLI said:


> i will again it was no attack he could have very easily said" he man good job looks fun by the way etc..." not just jump on here wanting to know where the fish went..... 99 times out of 100 when someone leads off with that statement it's bad news....there are better ways to learn how to disspose of fish then to ask that  ?? right off the bad bowfishermen for the most part do what they can police our sport and try not cause problems when we go but no matter what we do somebody tries to spoil the party every single time and until you try to perticipate in a sport where everybody is on your back all the tim e you have no idea




I understand where you are coming from with that.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 14, 2010)

SULLI said:


> when you wanta go jess?????



guess we got it figured out already!!!!! Its on like DONKEY KONG


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jun 14, 2010)

*Fish*

Great night!
If you caught 90 nice bream and posted a picture, would you be agitated if I asked you what are you going to do with all those fish?
I would wonder, are you going to pack them in 1 lb bags and save them for later, or are you going to have a big fish fry.  
His question didn't seem accusatory to me.
He didn't ask where they went, he asked what are you going to do with them.
I had a friend from Texas that used to eat gar and I had a friend from Wisconsin that used to smoke carp.  
I have planted a few carp under some trees myself.
I myself wondered what you were doing with all of those fish.
God forbid, I asked the same question.

I support any sport that is legal. 
Be safe and have fun.

Regards,
Curt


----------



## SULLI (Jun 14, 2010)

Mr. Fishunt said:


> Great night!
> If you caught 90 nice bream and posted a picture, would you be agitated if I asked you what are you going to do with all those fish?
> I would wonder, are you going to pack them in 1 lb bags and save them for later, or are you going to have a big fish fry.
> His question didn't seem accusatory to me.
> ...



here we go back on that merry go round....i anwsered the question as to what i did with the fish and also my reason for saying what was said now... your post is not acurate because everyone knows where a cooler of eatable fish go the question would be more like getting on the predator forum and asking what every person is doing with the yotes and foxes and coons they shoot.... you already know the anwser you just want them to put it in writing to start this whole mess over again... i've said what i have to say i'm done with this thread.......


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Jun 15, 2010)

willholl79 said:


> Do a little research before you come on an open forum spouting off non-sense.
> 
> First, bowfishing helps control trash/rough fish that otherwise go unchecked.  Most of the rough fish species are not native to our waters and impose on the breeding grounds of game fish.  QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## S Adams (Jun 15, 2010)

All my trash fish go in food plots.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

WestPointLakeGarGrabbers said:


> willholl79 said:
> 
> 
> > Do a little research before you come on an open forum spouting off non-sense.
> ...


----------



## S Adams (Jun 15, 2010)

*Good Job!*

Whats the record for a gar on westpoint? also Sulli thats the way a boat should look!  I have added a pic of some gar from westpoint 60 of them!


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

man what did you do with all those fish?????????,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, haha great shootin there bud we havn't been to westpoint in a year but we never shoot gar there just carp .....that looks like a good night good trip


----------



## Michael (Jun 15, 2010)

S Adams said:


> Whats the record for a gar on westpoint? also Sulli thats the way a boat should look!  I have added a pic of some gar from westpoint 60 of them!



Is that a "trash" can in your boat


----------



## SULLI (Jun 15, 2010)

we call em "gar" cans


----------



## S Adams (Jun 15, 2010)

Michael said:


> Is that a "trash" can in your boat



Well yes it is!


----------



## S Adams (Jun 15, 2010)

SULLI said:


> man what did you do with all those fish?????????,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, haha great shootin there bud we havn't been to westpoint in a year but we never shoot gar there just carp .....that looks like a good night good trip



All i can say is go in the daytime to shoot gar and we put all them fish in the Gar can haha,Hey i may name my next boat The Gar can?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jun 16, 2010)

If you look hard enough, you can actually see some trash in the can.  

SAdams.......you name your the GAR CAN, and I'll name Mine the Recycle BIN......................


----------



## S Adams (Jun 16, 2010)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> If you look hard enough, you can actually see some trash in the can.
> 
> SAdams.......you name your the GAR CAN, and I'll name Mine the Recycle BIN......................



That sounds good to me!


----------



## bullardsls1 (Jun 17, 2010)

*trash fish*



WestPointLakeGarGrabbers said:


> willholl79 said:
> 
> 
> > Do a little research before you come on an open forum spouting off non-sense.
> ...


----------



## Mr7mag (Jun 25, 2010)

*What do you do with them?*



SULLI said:


> some body explain to me WHY this is always the first responce from some guy who doesn't bowfish????????????????????????????????????



Why not just answer the question he asked?  You immediately got on the deffensive and it wasn't necessary. Maybe he is new, just curious or might have even been interested in trying bowfishing.  
If you aren't prepared to answer questions about pictures you post, maybe you shouldn't post them. 

BTW: Looked like a fun night.


----------



## SULLI (Jun 27, 2010)

we've been through this already....................................................


----------

